# Very Rough Night For WWE Diva Eva Marie At NXT



## njcam

Source: Wrestlinginc.com

Eva Marie had a very rough night at the WWE NXT tapings from Full Sail University on Thursday night. She was given heat by the crowd from the moment she made her entrance and one fan commented that they "murdered her."

She made it worse by putting on a bad performance in her match against Bayley. One fan noted that they "despised her" and "first we had X-Pac Heat and now we have Eva Marie Heat."

Fans chanted "you cant wrestle".... a small chant of "she sucks d~~k"


----------



## BORT

*Re: Very Rough Night For A WWE Diva At NXT*

TBH, good. The WWE needs to realize that LOOKS isn't the main thing that makes a wrestler worth watching.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

"She sucks dick" chants lol. Isn't there someone on this forum who believes Eva is the next best?


----------



## Cashmere

*I can't imagine the response is going to be when she pins AJ or Paige for the title ( because it will happen eventually ). 
Jesus Christ...*


----------



## RAW360

Ah the NXT crowd. Always a delight to be a part of.


----------



## Rap God

She deserves it.

INB4 Londrick


----------



## Flashyelbow

Words Of Wisdom said:


> "She sucks dick" chants lol. Isn't there someone on this forum who believes Eva is the next best?



Yeah, Londrick and a few others. Truthfully they'll probably say that it's her character to be that bad and the fans are buying into it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

To be fair she probably does suck dicks...


----------



## BORT

Eva is like the WWE equivalent of Lacey Von Erich; bomb as FUCK, and that's it.......


----------



## Bushmaster

She's been on the main roster for about a year I think and is already one of the best heels of all time :banderas She really knows how to work a crowd, even the fans at NXT. The fiery redhead is drawing more heat than anyone I've seen. Hopefully they give her the Divas title soon, better now than when she starts getting cheered because we all know amazing heels start getting cheered and turn face.

Oh and whoever chanted she sucks dick :StephenA should've been tossed out imo.


----------



## Melrose92

I still LOL at the term X-Pac heat haha its great. Coupled with the fact he thinks he is amazing.. makes it a better.


----------



## Griselda

Isn't she a heel? So wouldn't all that heat be a good thing?


----------



## Shenron

Great. Hopefully she had an emotional breakdown and will consider retirement.


----------



## stevefox1200

The crowd better be careful

WWE will give her a "can't wrestle" gimmick and send her out to be a heat vacuum

I doubt she has the pride to not go along with it


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Can someone explain to me the whole "X-Pac heat" thing? I feel like that's the one common pro wrestling term that I've never really understood because I don't feel like finding out myself. I feel like I at least have an idea of why he was hated, but what exactly was the reason for the whole X-Pac heat thing?


----------



## BORT

So does a good heel mean you have to now just flat out suck? And not actually be GOOD at what you're doing?


----------



## Chan Hung

(This must mean fans consider her the top heel in the company!) :vince$


----------



## The Boy Wonder

njcam said:


> Fans chanted a small chant of "she sucks d~~k"


Eva should have got the mic and said, "Yeah... but not little ones like yours..."

The best way to deal with smarks is to acknowledge their chants. That usually shuts them up.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Sith Rollins said:


> She's been on the main roster for about a year I think and is already one of the best heels of all time :banderas She really knows how to work a crowd, even the fans at NXT. The fiery redhead is drawing more heat than anyone I've seen. Hopefully they give her the Divas title soon, better now than when she starts getting cheered because we all know amazing heels start getting cheered and turn face.
> 
> Oh and whoever chanted she sucks dick :StephenA should've been tossed out imo.


Being horrible at your job doesn't make you good at your job. She gets heat because she's awful, end of story.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

She'll be at them before long, AJ's gonna throw her out into the NXT crowd and Eva's gonna eat them.


----------



## dxbender

TheGMofGods said:


> Can someone explain to me the whole "X-Pac heat" thing? I feel like that's the one common pro wrestling term that I've never really understood because I don't feel like finding out myself. I feel like I at least have an idea of why he was hated, but what exactly was the reason for the whole X-Pac heat thing?



I believe it means that people boo someone not because that person is doing their job as a heel,but because people legitimately hate that person.

But unfortunately, WWE probably sees any kind of reaction as a good one(even if it's fans booing someone cause they hate the person themselves because they have no business being in the wrestling industry). They'll prob be like "Fans are booing her like crazy? Lets give her a big push now!"


----------



## The True Believer

See, unless Eva Marie was actually trying to get heat, instead of just coming out to wrestle, then I can't see why people are saying she's a good heel. A heel WORKS to get heat.


----------



## Londrick

She's pretty much taken Vickie's spot as the most over heel and she didn't even need a catch phrase doing so. Wouldn't mind her joining the Authority and becoming Steph's protege.



The True Believer said:


> See, unless Eva Marie was actually trying to get heat, instead of just coming out to wrestle, then I can't see why people are saying she's a good heel. A heel WORKS to get heat.


Which Eva does.

Here's her taunting the crowd last night during her entrance.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Lel Eva Marie :lel 

Stop trying to make her wrestle and make her a heel valet for someone.


----------



## Cashmere

The Boy Wonder said:


> Eva should have got the mic and said, "Yeah... but not little ones like yours..."


*This would've been epic :lol.*


----------



## DudeLove669

I don't see how anyone can find this crowd funny in regards to Eva. They are socially incompetent overly self entitled twats for the way they act. It's made quite apparent that some of you in here come from the same regressed gene pool if you can't comprehend how wrong these people are.

She isn't a naturally gifted wrestler. So fucking what? Does this give these people the right to treat her with the utmost disrespect? These people are insipid mouthbreathers. Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Londrick said:


> She's pretty much taken Vickie's spot as the most over heel and she didn't even need a catch phrase doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> Which Eva does.
> 
> Here's her taunting the crowd last night during her entrance.


I honestly think you fancy her that badly you're covered with complete rose tinted glasses, you'll find any excuse to twist it in her favour every time.










Admittedly a lot of people shit on her for no apparent reason, but you really don't think she's a genius do you?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Yeah she's horrible.


----------



## MikeTO

Legit lol at people who think suck at everything = good heel.


----------



## Callisto

177 said:


> So does a good heel mean you have to now just flat out suck? And not actually be GOOD at what you're doing?


Um considering her character is an incompetent rookie, obviously that is her job. Even a fucking dog can understand that she intentionally acts awkward to rile up the crowd, that is her gimmick.


----------



## BORT

Callisto said:


> Um considering her character is an incompetent rookie, obviously that is her job.


Um no that isn't her "character". She just flat out sucks.


----------



## Achilles

The WWE might be happy that a Diva besides AJ is actually getting a reaction from the crowd.


----------



## Kratosx23

I feel like we should just call it John Cena heat and not X-Pac heat so there's no more questions on what the fuck the bad type of heat means.

As for Eva Marie, as much as she comes across like a complete fucking dolt who seems genuinely unlikable, it's WWE's fault for giving her so much exposure after she's only been wrestling for one year. Don't put someone on tv with no experience, what's the matter with you? Granted, it's the divas so it doesn't matter, but anybody who can't do their job at ALL is gonna get shit on.



Callisto said:


> Um considering her character is an incompetent rookie, obviously that is her job. Even a fucking dog can understand that she intentionally acts awkward to rile up the crowd, that is her gimmick.


It's only her gimmick in the same way that this motivational comedy guy heel is Bo Dallas' gimmick because he tried to be a legitimate babyface and failed harder than anybody in history at it, so they just turned him into a babyface parody. It's the only thing she CAN do, it wasn't like there were 10 different options on the table. If she were any good, even moderately to any degree acceptable in any form of wrestling, they'd probably make her the top babyface diva.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I feel like we should just call it John Cena heat and not X-Pac heat so there's no more questions on what the fuck the bad type of heat means.
> 
> As for Eva Marie, as much as she comes across like a complete fucking dolt who seems genuinely unlikable, it's WWE's fault for giving her so much exposure after she's only been wrestling for one year. Don't put someone on tv with no experience, what's the matter with you? Granted, it's the divas so it doesn't matter, but anybody who can't do their job at ALL is gonna get shit on.


She is the roman reigns of the women's division basically.
but Reigns had two great wrestlers like Rollins and Ambrose to protect him for his first year and that helped him get over.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I feel like we should just call it John Cena heat and not X-Pac heat so there's no more questions on what the fuck the bad type of heat means.
> 
> As for Eva Marie, as much as she comes across like a complete fucking dolt who seems genuinely unlikable, it's WWE's fault for giving her so much exposure after she's only been wrestling for one year. Don't put someone on tv with no experience, what's the matter with you? Granted, it's the divas so it doesn't matter, but anybody who can't do their job at ALL is gonna get shit on.


*She spent 2 weeks in training and they immediately put her on the road fpalm. It really is their own fault.*


----------



## Kratosx23

birthday_massacre said:


> She is the roman reigns of the women's division basically.
> but Reigns had two great wrestlers like Rollins and Ambrose to protect him for his first year and that helped him get over.


Reigns was way farther along than Eva Marie even when he debuted. I hate Reigns to the core, but Eva Maria is much more useless. At least Reigns has some small parts of his act down to where if he were any good, you could accentuate that to draw some money with him. Reigns' problem was never that he can't do moves, he does moves excellently, it's that he has no flow in his matches and can't put one together. Eva Marie struggles with even the most rudimentary of tasks. If Reigns were as bad as Eva, even WITH the look, he would not be on tv, look at how fast they shipped back Mason Ryan. He's JUST good enough to be tv presentable, with protection. You can't cover up Eva no matter what she does, every time she wrestles, she exposes the business. I'll bet you anything you could plop a kid down in front of the tv, who believes wrestling is 100% real, and force him to watch an Eva match, and he'll figure out it's fake.

The comparison to Eva Marie I'd make is The Miz when he was the host of the Diva search. He was just completely obnoxious, inexperienced, came off as phony, etc. The only difference is that Miz became great for about a 2 year stretch, maybe year and a half, and I don't see Eva ever getting to that potential, especially because she probably doesn't want to.


----------



## Fluffyjr101

DudeLove669 said:


> I don't see how anyone can find this crowd funny in regards to Eva. They are socially incompetent overly self entitled twats for the way they act. It's made quite apparent that some of you in here come from the same regressed gene pool if you can't comprehend how wrong these people are.
> 
> She isn't a naturally gifted wrestler. So fucking what? Does this give these people the right to treat her with the utmost disrespect? These people are insipid mouthbreathers. Absolutely disgusting.


I hope your joking right


----------



## JohnCooley

So disrespectful. Thats whats wrong with fans these days. Disgusting.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Man, people saying this crowd as disgusting, imagine her in front of the ECW One Night Stand crowd Cena was up against lol


----------



## pizzaman9176

birthday_massacre said:


> She is the roman reigns of the women's division basically.
> but Reigns had two great wrestlers like Rollins and Ambrose to protect him for his first year and that helped him get over.


Lol, i don't like Reigns, but she is no where near him. This woman can't even do a simple clothsline correctly.


----------



## Noah Mark

IMO she is totally, totally, totally useless and serves no purpose.


----------



## BORT

TBH I wonder if she even took the "she sucks dick!" chant as an insult. She was probably like "Yea I do so what?" :draper2.


----------



## Paigeology

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I feel like we should just call it John Cena heat and not X-Pac heat so there's no more questions on what the fuck the bad type of heat means.
> 
> As for Eva Marie, as much as she comes across like a complete fucking dolt who seems genuinely unlikable,* it's WWE's fault for giving her so much exposure after she's only been wrestling for one year. Don't put someone on tv with no experience, what's the matter with you?* Granted, it's the divas so it doesn't matter, but anybody who can't do their job at ALL is gonna get shit on.
> 
> 
> 
> It's only her gimmick in the same way that this motivational comedy guy heel is Bo Dallas' gimmick because he tried to be a legitimate babyface and failed harder than anybody in history at it, so they just turned him into a babyface parody. It's the only thing she CAN do, it wasn't like there were 10 different options on the table. If she were any good, even moderately to any degree acceptable in any form of wrestling, they'd probably make her the top babyface diva.


Exactly that^^ they keep people down in NXT and train them so they can at least be half decent in the ring, but WWE just basically put her out there with next to no training and expected people to get over it cause she's hot. It makes her look bad, and it makes the WWE look bad for putting someone out there as green as grass in spring. If she has the training and they decide she still doesn't have what it takes, make her a valet or something! :|


----------



## Fluffyjr101

JohnCooley said:


> So disrespectful. Thats whats wrong with fans these days. Disgusting.


Really wrestling crowd are meant to be crazy just watch some ecw one night stand or other ecw events in the past. I can't believe people think that these chants are disgusting, it's just sad that society today thinks that way.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

177 said:


> TBH I wonder if she even took the "she sucks dick!" chant as an insult. She was probably like "Yea I do so what?" :draper2.


*I think her husband would object to that.*



Rampaige said:


> If she has the training and they decide she still doesn't have what it takes, make her a valet or something! :|


*They tried that, but she lied about being able to dance :maddox*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Rampaige said:


> Exactly that^^ they keep people down in NXT and train them so they can at least be half decent in the ring, but WWE just basically put her out there with next to no training and expected people to get over it cause she's hot. It makes her look bad, and it makes the WWE look bad for putting someone out there as green as grass in spring. If she has the training and they decide she still doesn't have what it takes, make her a valet or something! :|


Not everyone thinks she's that hot though, there are times I think she looks really nice and other times not so much, it's the red hair that does it and makes her stand out so much really.

Of course it's all subjective and preference but I dunno, I don't think as many people are into her as what it seems.


----------



## JohnCooley

Fluffyjr101 said:


> Really wrestling crowd are meant to be crazy just watch some ecw one night stand or other ecw events in the past. I can't believe people think that these chants are disgusting, it's just sad that society today thinks that way.



Times have changed. Now its just plain disrespectful. If they always chanted things like this, I wouldn't be so annoyed but the fact that they only chant them at her is ridiculous.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Pyro, always meant to ask you out of curiosity since you almost never post about divas- which ones do you like and think should be pushed? Got any favorites?


----------



## D3athstr0ke

Really?

She's getting booed because she sucks and you're calling it good heel heat.
:StephenA


----------



## Simply Flawless

Most of the NXT crowd are college age kids you can't expect them to behave with modesty


----------



## Tweener ken

This girl gets NUCLEAR HEAT without any reason, she is now officially on my fav list because she pisses off the smarks


----------



## HiddenFlaw

bad heat good heat whatever she should use this heat


----------



## Brodus Clay

She should capitalize on those chants and start a suck dicks gimmick.


----------



## ROHFan19

LOL @ the people who are saying fans should have been kicked out for chanting You Suck Dick. What the fuck happened to you people? Bitch and moan about PG and then say people should be kicked out for disrespectful chants. Fucking joke. 

And it's also unreal to me that some people haven't put Callisto and Londrick on their ignore lists. By far the 2 worst posters on here.


----------



## skarvika

Brodus Clay said:


> She should capitalize on those chants and start a suck dicks gimmick.


That's already her gimmick. You see her once in a while on tv right? Guess how she got there.
:cena5


----------



## Rap God

ROHFan19 said:


> *LOL @ the people who are saying fans should have been kicked out for chanting You Suck Dick. What the fuck happened to you people? Bitch and moan about PG and then say people should be kicked out for disrespectful chants. Fucking joke.*
> 
> And it's also unreal to me that some people haven't put Callisto and Londrick on their ignore lists. By far the 2 worst posters on here.


IWC at its best :vince2 :hunter :cena5


----------



## donlesnar

they should start a "he sucks dick" chant for john cena


----------



## Callisto

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's only her gimmick in the same way that this motivational comedy guy heel is Bo Dallas' gimmick because he tried to be a legitimate babyface and failed harder than anybody in history at it, so they just turned him into a babyface parody. It's the only thing she CAN do, it wasn't like there were 10 different options on the table. If she were any good, even moderately to any degree acceptable in any form of wrestling, they'd probably make her the top babyface diva.


I respectfully disagree. From the moment she debuted on RAW television last year, it was clear that her Total Divas character would become crucial to her ring work: the character as a lying, headstrong, clueless, manipulative rookie who does the bare minimum to get by and will do any means necessary to advance up the hierarchy. And from the looks of it, the crowd is buying into her character and she's clearly capitalizing by doing a fabulous job working them up. And that is the key difference between Bo and Eva. Bo flopped in NXT as a face performer, Eva has yet to crash and burn or experience anything nearly as similar.



pizzaman9176 said:


> Lol, i don't like Reigns, but she is no where near him. This woman can't even do a simple clothsline correctly.












Um how is this not a proper clothesline? :drake1


----------



## stevefox1200

"the crowd fucking booed him out of building and chanted you can't wrestle"

"Great Khali was such a great heel"


----------



## Londrick

stevefox1200 said:


> "the crowd fucking booed him out of building and chanted you can't wrestle"
> 
> "Great Khali was such a great heel"


Khali was a great monster heel though.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Cena has been receiving this treatment for years and he's the 15 time greatest wwe champion ever :cole3


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Callisto said:


> I respectfully disagree. From the moment she debuted on RAW television last year, it was clear that her Total Divas character would become crucial to her ring work: the character as a lying, headstrong, clueless, manipulative rookie who does the bare minimum to get by and will do any means necessary to advance up the hierarchy. And from the looks of it, the crowd is buying into her character and she's clearly capitalizing by doing a fabulous job working them up. And that is the key difference between Bo and Eva. Bo flopped in NXT as a face performer, Eva has yet to crash and burn or experience anything nearly as similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um how is this not a proper clothesline? :drake1


To be fair that is a pretty shit clothesline to be honest, and I'm not shitting on the girl either, it is.

Look at the clotheslines in both my signature gifs and you'll see how to execute them, or watch JBL for example.

Her stance, posture and execution of that clotheslines was pretty crap really, but I have to say, the last couple of matches Eva Marie has shown improvement so like I always say, anyone who's willing to show improvement is alright in my book, it's just that clothesline specifically really wasn't that good, she drops to the floor instead of following through for a start.


----------



## JohnCooley

Whoever condones this type of behavior should be ashamed. This is not the fucking dinosaur age, we should treat these wrestlers with respect.


----------



## Shenron

I'd respect her if she'd announce her retirement.


----------



## Tardbasher12

JohnCooley said:


> Whoever condones this type of behavior should be ashamed. This is not the fucking dinosaur age, we should treat these wrestlers with respect.


Eva Marie isn't a wrestler in any sense of the word.


----------



## Shenron

Tardbasher12 said:


> Eva Marie isn't a wrestler in any sense of the word.


Then announce her retirement from whatever she thinks she's doing in a ring.


----------



## skarvika

stevefox1200 said:


> "the crowd fucking booed him out of building and chanted you can't wrestle"
> 
> "Great Khali was such a great heel"


The guy had me convinced when I was younger. He was terrifying.:shrug


----------



## Yes Era

So what? We all know she's very, very green. The WWE are the ones risking her health and possible injuries.


----------



## Joshi Judas

JohnCooley said:


> Whoever condones this type of behavior should be ashamed. This is not the fucking dinosaur age, we should treat these wrestlers with respect.



:lel

If she can't handle the crowd heat, she should fuck off from the company. The crowds will chant anything, it's up to the performer to shut them up.


----------



## Flashyelbow

Imagine Eva in ECW One Night Stand holy shit!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Winter's cooling

I read somewhere that she apparently cried?If that's the case, i feel for the girl.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Winter's cooling said:


> I read somewhere that she apparently cried?If that's the case, i feel for the girl.


Yeah completely, if that's the case (which I hope it isn't), then it's probably best she found a career elsewhere, just use the WWE to open doors then get out of there girl, that's what I say.

Don't get me wrong, I want to see all our talents be able to wrestle in the ring, of course I do but if she genuinely can't cut it and has been given an opportunity, take it and run with it, then open doors elsewhere where she's happier.

Edit : Can you link this to confirm, I can't find anything of it anywhere, where did you hear this?


----------



## ROHFan19

Winter's cooling said:


> I read somewhere that she apparently cried?If that's the case, i feel for the girl.


Well that's kind of sad...but you need thick skin in this business.


----------



## JohnCooley

RAVEN said:


> :lel
> 
> 
> 
> If she can't handle the crowd heat, she should fuck off from the company. The crowds will chant anything, it's up to the performer to shut them up.



Heat and being straight disrespectful are completely different things in my book.


----------



## skarvika

I hate these kinds of threads because of the sheer amount of hypocrisy. You'll get a load of people going "Oh, that's terrible. I really feel bad for her. They shouldn't be so disrespectful.  "
We all know if it were John Cena instead of some girl with her tits half out, you'd be adding to the insults.


----------



## daemonicwanderer

Callisto said:


> I respectfully disagree. From the moment she debuted on RAW television last year, it was clear that her Total Divas character would become crucial to her ring work: the character as a lying, headstrong, clueless, manipulative rookie who does the bare minimum to get by and will do any means necessary to advance up the hierarchy. And from the looks of it, the crowd is buying into her character and she's clearly capitalizing by doing a fabulous job working them up. And that is the key difference between Bo and Eva. Bo flopped in NXT as a face performer, Eva has yet to crash and burn or experience anything nearly as similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um how is this not a proper clothesline? :drake1


That clothesline was crap.

Eva's character on Total Divas has been embraced by ALL of the other girls, except Summer (who is the currently series "villain"). In fact, Summer has been shown to be the manipulative, catty Diva who will do anything to go up the ladder far more than Eva, who has been humanized by her medical and family issues on the show.

Eva has not created a cohesive character--is she fiery or an ice queen? Or cohesive move-set. And while she only had three weeks of dedicated training, wouldn't anyone else, in her situation, make sure that they were the first people at the arena and in the ring and push themselves to catch up? Especially considering the fact she is 30, married, and wants kids... she really needs to show that she is worth more than a slot on a reality show. Hopefully being in the NXT locker room has reminded her that there are younger and more experienced talents hungry to take her spot. Yes, WWE should have given her more time in developmental, but they didn't (or she opted not to go back down to NXT like Jojo), so I do hold her responsible if she isn't pushing herself to catch up.


----------



## MikeTO

Callisto said:


> I respectfully disagree. From the moment she debuted on RAW television last year, it was clear that her Total Divas character would become crucial to her ring work: *the character as a lying, headstrong, clueless, manipulative rookie who does the bare minimum to get by and will do any means necessary to advance up the hierarchy.* And from the looks of it, the crowd is buying into her character and she's clearly capitalizing by doing a fabulous job working them up. And that is the key difference between Bo and Eva. Bo flopped in NXT as a face performer, Eva has yet to crash and burn or experience anything nearly as similar.


I´m sorry, but I think this is bullshit.


----------



## Winter's cooling

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Edit : Can you link this to confirm, I can't find anything of it anywhere, where did you hear this?


Maybe it was in the neogaf wrestling topic.I'll try to find and link.


----------



## Spittekauga

If it's true she shouldn't have been put in that position from the beginning. It's just stupid to expose someones obvious weaknesses like that. Why not have her as a valet or something instead if wrestling isn't her strong suit.


----------



## nkjimipink

Fuck it she deserves it.


----------



## Tater

I love how on her wiki page it lists one of her signature moves as "cartwheel evasion". :HA



TheGMofGods said:


> Can someone explain to me the whole "X-Pac heat" thing? I feel like that's the one common pro wrestling term that I've never really understood because I don't feel like finding out myself. I feel like I at least have an idea of why he was hated, but what exactly was the reason for the whole X-Pac heat thing?


X-Pac heat is go away heat. It's not _we are booing you because you are a good heel_ heat. It's not _we are booing you because we want to see you get your comeuppance_ heat. It's _you are simply fucking terrible at being a wrestler and we just want you to go away_ heat.

So, yeah... it would be accurate to say Eva Marie gets X-Pac heat.


----------



## just1988

*Pro Wrestling 1 - 0 Sports Entertainment*


----------



## Winter's cooling

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Edit : Can you link this to confirm, I can't find anything of it anywhere, where did you hear this?


http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=121528687&postcount=13770

No official sources.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Winter's cooling said:


> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=121528687&postcount=13770
> 
> No official sources.


Ah no worries, I hope it didn't anyway to be fair.


----------



## Joshi Judas

JohnCooley said:


> Heat and being straight disrespectful are completely different things in my book.



You suck dick is a common chant, mostly in indie promotions and the NXT crowd is pretty smarky. And anyway crowds can't be taught to be respectful, it's the performer's job to take it in stride and learn to handle it.


Anyway from what I read it was a very small chant and didn't catch on. They mostly chanted "You Can't Wrestle" so it's fine.


----------



## samizayn

njcam said:


> She made it worse by putting on a bad performance in her match against Bayley. One fan noted that they "despised her" and "first we had X-Pac Heat and now we have Eva Marie Heat."
> 
> Fans chanted "you cant wrestle".... a small chant of "she sucks d~~k"


:edge2

Is this the same mild mannered NXT crowd we all know and love??


Spittekauga said:


> If it's true she shouldn't have been put in that position from the beginning. It's just stupid to expose someones obvious weaknesses like that. Why not have her as a valet or something instead if wrestling isn't her strong suit.


Total Divas fodder. ngl kinda looking forward to watching it :ti


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I feel sorry for her, this isn't even her fault and yet she has to carry the blame. WWE fucked her over the second they sent her out there on RAW.

She had enough exposure on Total Divas, she didn't need to be on the main roster and there were plenty of other cast members to promote the show. WWE could have used the time she was out there making a fool of herself training her to put on passable matches, but no, that's the logical thing to do and this fucking company is too retarded to see it that way.

The WWE really can be pure fucking trash sometimes.


----------



## TJQ

I don't get why she doesn't just ask to go back down to developmental and improve. I got nothing against her as a person but even she must know she doesn't excel in any area other than being attractive.


----------



## Pharmakon

Guess people don't care if she is hot, people want pro-wrestling, and they are tired of this Total Divas crap. :cousins


----------



## nucklehead88

They used to chant worse stuff at Steph every week.


----------



## Zig-Kick.

Callisto said:


> I respectfully disagree. From the moment she debuted on RAW television last year, it was clear that her Total Divas character would become crucial to her ring work: the character as a lying, headstrong, clueless, manipulative rookie who does the bare minimum to get by and will do any means necessary to advance up the hierarchy. And from the looks of it, the crowd is buying into her character and she's clearly capitalizing by doing a fabulous job working them up. And that is the key difference between Bo and Eva. Bo flopped in NXT as a face performer, Eva has yet to crash and burn or experience anything nearly as similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um how is this not a proper clothesline? :drake1


Would it have killed you to find a genuine example of her doing a clothesline?
This one is horribly sloppy, and you know it is as well.

Just gonna disregard this Eva shit now. It's genuinely just people trying to fuck with us, no way does anyone SERIOUSLY believe they put a chick who can't wrestle for real on television with a 'cant wrestle' character. It completely disregards everything that suspension of disbelief stands for.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Guess my comment touched some nerves :lmao

Got negged by Paigefan00 saying "Cunt" :lmao


----------



## ROHFan19

RAVEN said:


> Guess my comment touched some nerves :lmao
> 
> Got negged by Paigefan00 saying "Cunt" :lmao


Just repped you. Pathetic display by Paigefan


----------



## Panzer

I don't think people here understand the difference between actual heel heat and "fuck off" heat. Eva is the later and her fans are delusional.


----------



## heyman deciple

Look I contend Eva Marie has no place wrestling on the main shows but the point of nxt is for the green rookies to gain experience and learn how to work for tv.

Let's give the girl a little slack.

Eva could get by on her looks without wrestling... Make her a valet, or a heel backstage interviewer. Her being all catty and bitchy with Renee Young could be fun.


----------



## JohnCooley

I hope Vince makes her Divas Champ just to piss yall off.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RAVEN said:


> Guess my comment touched some nerves :lmao
> 
> Got negged by Paigefan00 saying "Cunt" :lmao


*Report that guy. It's the same Emmafan83 troll that posted 5 shitty threads a day.*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/297986-emmafan83.html


----------



## Joshi Judas

They should stick her with someone like Del Rio, atleast he'll get a reaction :lel


----------



## Vic Capri

Time for Eva Marie to step up.

- Vic


----------



## hou713

I really hope she becomes a great wrestler just to see people try to deny it.


----------



## AJ Brock

The Boy Wonder said:


> Eva should have got the mic and said, "Yeah... but not little ones like yours..."
> 
> The best way to deal with smarks is to acknowledge their chants. That usually shuts them up.


Sorry, but I totally disagree w/ that assessment. Usually if you acknowledge their chants, they'll continue to do it. Just ask Ryback.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

"you wrestle like a girl!" 

"You wrestle like Eva Marie" :done


----------



## sargeant80

heyman deciple said:


> Look I contend Eva Marie has no place wrestling on the main shows but the point of nxt is for the green rookies to gain experience and learn how to work for tv.
> 
> Let's give the girl a little slack.
> 
> Eva could get by on her looks without wrestling... Make her a valet, or a heel backstage interviewer. Her being all catty and bitchy with Renee Young could be fun.


Problem is the NXT TV show is for wrestlers who may be inexperienced, but generally have the basics down.

Eva Marie at the moment isn't even good enough for NXT house shows.

I saw a match on Youtube with Devin & Carmella doing their first houseshows and they were on another level to Eva Marie.


----------



## OddSquad

Eva Marie is GOAT.

:sodone

But seriously, think she's slowly but surely improving. Remember she did a half-decent DDT on Smackdown the other week lol


----------



## Resist

I honestly cant tell if the people actually saying she's getting heel heat and she's working the crowd are trolls or are legitimately serious...


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Resist said:


> I honestly cant tell if the people actually saying she's getting heel heat and she's working the crowd are trolls or are legitimately serious...


They're trolling if you're talking about Londrick and Cass ... whatever his name is.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Not a surprise. 

She's shit so of course the fans are going to give her shit for being shit.


----------



## DanielWyatt

It's really disrespectful.No human being deserves this shit even though she's terrible.Shes learning for Christ sake.


----------



## Griselda

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> They're trolling if you're talking about Londrick and Cass ... whatever his name is.


She's not stupid, I'm sure she knows she isn't the best wrestler and gets heat for it. Whether it's a legit gimmick or not is another story.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

DanielWyatt said:


> Does anyone know what were they chanting?


Eva Marie has period head! ... I joke, I joke ... nah, I dunno but I think some people have said what the chants were in the thread somewhere


----------



## Arya Dark

*She's the worst Diva of all time but she's drawing heat and that's a valuable thing and Vince will absolutely take advantage of it. The fans hating her is going to backfire because of the heat they give her. *


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

H.I.M. said:


> She's not stupid, I'm sure she knows she isn't the best wrestler and gets heat for it. Whether it's a legit gimmick or not is another story.


She definitely knows, she's spoken about it already with the fan that greeted her.


----------



## Devitt

Keep her on total divas. 
Keep her out of the ring. 


Bring sasha banks up to the main roster. Sorry had to plug that :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos

Queen Diva Vickie >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Eva Marie

It's obvious that Vickie has more talent.


----------



## daemonicwanderer

The G.O.A.T said:


> Queen Diva Vickie >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Eva Marie
> 
> It's obvious that Vickie has more talent.


I actually really like that hippie inspired get-up Vickie is rocking in that pic.


----------



## Pojko

The crowd has every right to express their displeasure about seeing someone like Eva Marie wrestle. Because if they don't, then the WWE will assume everything is alright and the status quo will remain. The product won't get better because it won't need a reason to. Voicing your opinions is at least making an attempt to create some form of change.

And honestly, the people condemning the chanting are just feeding this pampered, politically correct-infested society we live in today. Can't risk hurting someone's wittle feelings, now can we?




JohnCooley said:


> Times have changed. Now its just plain disrespectful. If they always chanted things like this, I wouldn't be so annoyed but the fact that they only chant them at her is ridiculous.


They always did chant things like this. Crowds regularly chanted "slut" at Stephanie back in 2000-2001. Lita got ripped apart when she was with Edge. The only difference is that people for the most part hated their characters. Eva has no character to hate, they just want her gone.


----------



## DOPA

She deserves it. Doesn't deserve to be there. Has no talent and has had everything handed to her. She doesn't even LOOK GOOD.


----------



## let me bang bro

Why is it always the NXT crowds that are so rude?


----------



## DualShock

LOL fans chanting "you suck dick" at a diva like it's supposed to be some kind of insult.
(In this case it's a tranvestite and not a real woman but you get the point)


----------



## .MCH

₵A$H®;36944594 said:


> *I can't imagine the response is going to be when she pins AJ or Paige for the title ( because it will happen eventually ).
> Jesus Christ...*


It isn't the attitude era anymore. The WWE is very picky about who they give the belt to.

They'll pull the trigger on women who are showing a lot of improvement but if Maria was never given the belt, despite being highly over, then I doubt Eva will. Even Kelly was never planned to win the title and only won it because the Karma plans fell through and she had to win the fan vote thing to get it.


----------



## .MCH

L-DOPA said:


> She deserves it. Doesn't deserve to be there. Has no talent and has had everything handed to her. She doesn't even LOOK GOOD.


It would be one thing if she was rapidly improving but in the year and a half she's been there, she's shown no real development in the ring. She's still awkward as hell to watch and she's just not made to be wrestler.

In her matches with AJ and her match with Alicia, her opponents were literally doing her moves for her. 

If they just have to have her around, it needs to be in a non wrestling role.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

The Boy Wonder said:


> Eva should have got the mic and said, "Yeah... but not little ones like yours..."
> 
> The best way to deal with smarks is to acknowledge their chants. That usually shuts them up.


That would have definitely been quite a funny reply to the chants, but knowing Eva, she'd probably say something like: "Well _duh_, how do you think I got here in the first place?"


----------



## Callisto

Resist said:


> I honestly cant tell if the people actually saying she's getting heel heat and she's working the crowd are trolls or are legitimately serious...


It'd be one thing if she came out to complete silence, but she doesn't. She gets booed every time she makes an appearance. She gets a reaction every time she performs. She gets heat every time someone creates a thread about her. She's so over that a new brand of heat is being touted in her honor. This is difficult for you to grasp because?

She's clearly over as a heel whether you accept it or not.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Callisto said:


> It'd be one thing if she came out to complete silence, but she doesn't. She gets booed every time she makes an appearance. She gets a reaction every time she performs. She gets heat every time someone creates a thread about her. She's so over that a new brand of heat is being touted in her honor. This is difficult for you to grasp because?
> 
> She's clearly over as a heel whether you accept it or not.


You realize getting booed doesn't always mean she's playing her character accordingly and playing the role of the heel. People can boo a wrestler because they flat out suck.


----------



## DualShock

Callisto said:


> It'd be one thing if she came out to complete silence, but she doesn't. She gets booed every time she makes an appearance. She gets a reaction every time she performs. She gets heat every time someone creates a thread about her. She's so over that a new brand of heat is being touted in her honor. This is difficult for you to grasp because?
> 
> She's clearly over as a heel whether you accept it or not.


Great, it seems like the fans have finally started to believe this John Cena crap WWE is repeating for years until it started to work "he gets a reaction and that means he does his job well" and now this bullshit argument will be used in the future for every other WWE superstar, diva and non wrestler who sucks.

Of course everybody who is annoying in WWE will get a reaction. How in the blue hell will you show that you dislike someone? By booing and telling that it sucks but I guess the John Cena brainwash program works now well for every other WWE employee.

Hey, remember when the three stooges and Perez Hilton were booed on Raw? That means they did a great job because they got a reaction and they should be invited to the next shows.


----------



## NastyYaffa

That fuckin sucks. Fuckin smarks fpalm

I mean, I am not a fan of Eva, but fuckin come on.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

I get why fans do this, but ffs blame the WWE for being dumbasses and not training her properly.

God, please just give her a valet or manager position to some midcard heel like or heel tag team like Rybaxel. Just...something for her to do so they can keep their Total Divas stuff and she doesn't have to forcibly be humiliated by smarks and marks who don't realize it's the company's fault, not hers, for her being rushed into the ring.

Then again, it is NXT which means it's probably a bunch of dumbass, disrespectful college students. The "sucks dick" chants are unnecessarily and painfully immature.


----------



## BornBad

i'm more sad for Sasha Banks and people chanting "ratchet" at her 

Eva Marie is not even green to make it at some house show


----------



## Arya Dark

Words Of Wisdom said:


> You realize getting booed doesn't always mean she's playing her character accordingly and playing the role of the heel. People can boo a wrestler because they flat out suck.


*But still... she's getting a reaction and Vince can work with reactions. At this point it's the best thing that can happen for Eva. The fans are doing her a huge favor by giving her heat.*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> She definitely knows, she's spoken about it already *with the fan that greeted her.*


*:aryalol
*


----------



## joeycalz

To be fair: Trish, Candice, Maria and K2 all took time. Granted, that list gets progressively worse as you go on, but the models do get better.

She still shouldn't be anywhere near live television though. Should have been given a strict 18-24 month training plan at the Performance Center first.


----------



## Darkness is here

I think it's about time the term xpac heat got replaced with eva heat.


----------



## Dan Pratt

I will never understand why they don't just make her a valet. Like someone said, make her Rybaxel's valet. She will get ample tv time (seriously I think they are like the only full time heel tag-team besides The Wyatt's they are in like 75% of the tag matches we see), be around for the Total Diva tapings, and likely can help get them over as heels (or more over, to be fair it's not like they aren't over) and everyone wins and they don't have to fill time with her wrestling when they know it will be mediocre at best. 

Then take whatever free time she has and have her train, and then when she gets good at it THEN start putting her in matches, possibly on Superstars and Main Event until she gets better. 

I get WWE has low expectations for their Divas wrestling compared to the guys, and I get because of Total Divas they are kind of stuck with her whether they want to or not. I also will acknowledge if she is wrestling at NXT Tapings clearly they are trying to give her more training. 

But making her a valet just seems like such a no brainer solution to their problem. I don't get why they have tried everything BUT that with her.


----------



## Rumitus

The most important thing she can do is to take her haters in her stride. Vickie did that and it gained her a lot of respect in the long run, yet she sucked big time until the very end. One thing Eva Marie has is a lot of time to choose what she wants to do, or what they want her to do. We all know she hasn't been there for long. Anything can happen for her.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

Ouch. Fans can be brutal sometimes.


----------



## LigerJ81

VinceLogic, She getting a Reaction so she fine.

I wouldn't even be surprised if They put the belt on her by Mania if ppl are still giving a reaction.


----------



## Darkness is here

I say give the title to her.....just for the MELTDOWNS :mark:


----------



## AJ Brock

Every single personality on the roster has, at some time, experienced ridicule in this business, whether it be from fans, trainers, or coworkers. It's all part of the process to separate and weed out the weak links. The ones with the passion and desire will be given the chance to succeed. The ones who can't cut the mustard or handle the ridicule will eventually fall off to the wayside.


----------



## Arcturus

..No doubt she'll be upset......for like a day.

...Then she'll wake up tomorrow realize she is the one with the 6-figure income, she is the one on the reality show and she is the one with the stunning looks and all will be forgotten.


----------



## daemonicwanderer

DualShock said:


> Great, it seems like the fans have finally started to believe this John Cena crap WWE is repeating for years until it started to work "he gets a reaction and that means he does his job well" and now this bullshit argument will be used in the future for every other WWE superstar, diva and non wrestler who sucks.
> 
> Of course everybody who is annoying in WWE will get a reaction. How in the blue hell will you show that you dislike someone? By booing and telling that it sucks but I guess the John Cena brainwash program works now well for every other WWE employee.
> 
> Hey, remember when the three stooges and Perez Hilton were booed on Raw? That means they did a great job because they got a reaction and they should be invited to the next shows.


Sigh... WWE doesn't care about Cena's boos because he is still making them millions of dollars hand over fist, regardless of what certain audiences chant at him. No one else is backing a Brinks truck up to WWE headquarters like Cena is now.

Back to Eva... She really could be a solid valet/manager provided she works a bit on her delivery and presence. I don't think she understands that you are performing to people in the rafters, so you have to be "big". 

However, it is obvious that not only is she inexperienced, but that she isn't a natural athlete or wrestler and she barely has a grasp of the basics. What she gets "right" at the moment seems more like luck and less like skill as she is still more miss than hit. Unlike Maria, Maryse, Kelly, etc. who entered WWE in their early to mid-20s (or teens in Kelly's case), Eva is already at the age where most of the Divas (and Superstars) are finally starting to "get it" (30ish). She has a lot of catching up to do and it is on her to catch up. She opted to stay on the main roster/didn't fight to go back to NXT/FCW, so while WWE started her on the wrong foot, she is continuing to stay there. There are many jobs and times in life where you don't get the developmental time you want or feel comfortable with. In these cases you buckle down and work even harder to maximize the time you do have.


----------



## Cashmere

*Eva being a valet would be good. I think I've mentioned this before but make her The Miz's valet:*



Spoiler: Miz & Eva






















*They would make nuclear heat. My eye twitched just looking at them two being paired :lol.*


----------



## Miss Sally

People complaining about the chants are silly. Are we really that PC? Come on let's be real here, political correctness is a complete lie and goes against everything human. Sure you should be respectful at times but when someone really pisses you off you should say whatever you want.


----------



## AJ Brock

She definitely needs to be in a non-wrestling role. There have been plenty of females who have been quite successful in this business who weren't wrestlers.


----------



## Victor Chaos

daemonicwanderer said:


> I actually really like that hippie inspired get-up Vickie is rocking in that pic.


I do too.

That dress does a great job of showing off those thick meaty legs of hers.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Nekomancer said:


> People complaining about the chants are silly. Are we really that PC? Come on let's be real here, political correctness is a complete lie and goes against everything human.* Sure you should be respectful at times but when someone really pisses you off you should say whatever you want.*


That's a surefire way to get your ass beat in real life.

Regardless, the only thing Eva has done to piss people off is her doing her goddamn job. I'm not a fan of her, but it is 100% WWE's fault for not training her and screaming obscenities are her and being disrespectful pieces of shit while she puts her body on the line is not fucking acceptable at all. 

I'd like to see these dumbass smarks set foot in the ring with less than a month of training and manage to do anything she can do, let alone better.


----------



## El Verruckt Grande

video link plz

i want to see teh boos


----------



## El Verruckt Grande

Jack Thwagger said:


> That's a surefire way to get your ass beat in real life.
> 
> Regardless, the only thing Eva has done to piss people off is her doing her goddamn job. I'm not a fan of her, but it is 100% WWE's fault for not training her and screaming obscenities are her and being disrespectful pieces of shit while she puts her body on the line is not fucking acceptable at all.
> 
> I'd like to see these dumbass smarks set foot in the ring with less than a month of training and manage to do anything she can do, let alone better.


wats with u white knights lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

El Verruckt Grande said:


> wats with u white knights lol


I'm a straight woman who has no affiliation or endearment for Eva Marie, so you can scrap the accusation.

I could not care less about Eva Marie and I think she's a shitty wrestler, but fans are fucking idiots if they think it's her fault for WWE being incompetent fucks and being incapable of training their talent.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

₵A$H®;36944594 said:


> *I can't imagine the response is going to be when she pins AJ or Paige for the title ( because it will happen eventually ).
> Jesus Christ...*


if this happens, their be riots and i'll burn down the wwe headquarters. LOL JK


----------



## El Verruckt Grande

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm a straight woman who has no affiliation or endearment for Eva Marie, so you can scrap the accusation.
> 
> I could not care less about Eva Marie and I think she's a shitty wrestler, but fans are fucking idiots if they think it's her fault for WWE being incompetent fucks and being incapable of training their talent.


i havent actually seen this but did the fans blame her for sucking or just say stuff like "u suck dick"

who else is the crowd supposed to blame anyway? whenever they boo they almost always boo the wrestler who sucks


----------



## p862011

honestly i feel bad for her wwe never trained her properly she was thrown on tv with no experience


----------



## JuxGiant

₵A$H®;36944594 said:


> *I can't imagine the response is going to be when she pins AJ or Paige for the title ( because it will happen eventually ).
> Jesus Christ...*


Maybe this will cause CM Punk to come back.

Punk v Marie for the Divas title @ WM31 What better way to reclaim your wife's glory?

:mark:


----------



## Empress

DualShock said:


> Great, it seems like the fans have finally started to believe this John Cena crap WWE is repeating for years until it started to work "he gets a reaction and that means he does his job well" and now this bullshit argument will be used in the future for every other WWE superstar, diva and non wrestler who sucks.
> 
> Of course everybody who is annoying in WWE will get a reaction. How in the blue hell will you show that you dislike someone? By booing and telling that it sucks but I guess the John Cena brainwash program works now well for every other WWE employee.
> 
> Hey, remember when the three stooges and Perez Hilton were booed on Raw? That means they did a great job because they got a reaction and they should be invited to the next shows.


This. The WWE takes anything that's not silence from the crowd as a measure of success.

I'm not a fan of Eva, but no performer deserves to be disrespected with a "You suck dick" chant. If it's true that she cried, I'm sorry to hear that. The WWE should just make her a valet or something.


----------



## CandiMichelle247

Well she's seems to be getting used more and more. She still has no talent but, Vince will push her to the top.


----------



## Naka Moora

LOL


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Eva Marie gave a bad performance? What a shock.


----------



## BORT

DualShock said:


> *Great, it seems like the fans have finally started to believe this John Cena crap WWE is repeating for years until it started to work "he gets a reaction and that means he does his job well" and now this bullshit argument will be used in the future for every other WWE superstar, diva and non wrestler who sucks.
> 
> Of course everybody who is annoying in WWE will get a reaction. How in the blue hell will you show that you dislike someone? By booing and telling that it sucks but I guess the John Cena brainwash program works now well for every other WWE employee.
> 
> Hey, remember when the three stooges and Perez Hilton were booed on Raw? That means they did a great job because they got a reaction and they should be invited to the next shows.*


:lol so true.



Empress said:


> I'm not a fan of Eva, but no performer deserves to be disrespected with a "You suck dick" chant. If it's true that she cried, I'm sorry to hear that. The WWE should just make her a valet or something.


Maybe fans wouldn't have to resort to chanting stuff like this if the WWE would just LISTEN to it's fans more often and not continually try to push people that CLEARLY suck and need work. It's ridiculous how complacent the WWE has become in 2014.


----------



## 20083

"Eva Marie heat" becoming a thing is just too hilarious a concept haha


----------



## DOPA

Lol Londrick negged me for my comment. Either trolling or butthurt. I really hope it's the former for his sake :lmao.


----------



## elperfecto

Eva Marie heat makes a little more sense than X Pac heat. X Pac was always a solid, at times great performer. I never got why people hated the guy.


----------



## WrayBryatt

I feel bad for her. This is a developmental center, that's why they are there for. To work and become better. But hopefully this HEAT will force her to pick up her game.


----------



## WrayBryatt

elperfecto said:


> Eva Marie heat makes a little more sense than X Pac heat. X Pac was always a solid, at times great performer. I never got why people hated the guy.


I never knew xpac heat existed until I started reading wrestling forums and dirtsheets. I always loved pac.


----------



## p862011

WrayBryatt said:


> I feel bad for her. This is a developmental center, that's why they are there for. To work and become better. But hopefully this HEAT will force her to pick up her game.


this is why i hate the nxt crowds they are no different than roh smart mark crowds


----------



## Delbert Grady

She gets more of a reaction than Stardust.


----------



## Starbuck

You Suck Dick chants? Stay classy wrestling fans, stay classy. This is partly WWE's fault for putting her on TV with such little experience but at the same time some fans are acting like children. It's definitely a fad with modern fans as evidenced by the last 2 years say. Crying when they don't get what they want and shitting on absolutely every talent who didn't come from the indies. But it's just the way it is now. If these guys feel better for shitting on a developmental talent on a developmental show then what does that say about them? If WWE feels it's OK to send a greener than grass talent out there knowing she's going to get shit on so harshly then what does that say about them? 

Personally I think Eva Marie is entertaining as fuck on Total Divas but yes, she is green and has a lot to learn before she should be having matches on live TV. I almost feel sorry for her and chants like that only create sympathy. Just watch, she'll have one of the biggest face turns ever if she lasts lol.


----------



## virus21

elperfecto said:


> Eva Marie heat makes a little more sense than X Pac heat. X Pac was always a solid, at times great performer. I never got why people hated the guy.


Because they put him in as many segments and matches as they could and people got a little sick of it.


----------



## p862011

Starbuck said:


> You Suck Dick chants? Stay classy wrestling fans, stay classy. This is partly WWE's fault for putting her on TV with such little experience but at the same time some fans are acting like children. It's definitely a fad with modern fans as evidenced by the last 2 years say. Crying when they don't get what they want and shitting on absolutely every talent who didn't come from the indies. But it's just the way it is now. If these guys feel better for shitting on a developmental talent on a developmental show then what does that say about them? If WWE feels it's OK to send a greener than grass talent out there knowing she's going to get shit on so harshly then what does that say about them?
> 
> Personally I think Eva Marie is entertaining as fuck on Total Divas but yes, she is green and has a lot to learn before she should be having matches on live TV. I almost feel sorry for her and chants like that only create sympathy. Just watch, she'll have one of the biggest face turns ever if she lasts lol.


nxt being a smart mark crowd imo has always been an awful idea

when these talents get up to the main roster they deal with casual crowds so something some smart marks eat up wont get over on raw


----------



## WrayBryatt

Starbuck said:


> You Suck Dick chants? Stay classy wrestling fans, stay classy. This is partly WWE's fault for putting her on TV with such little experience but at the same time some fans are acting like children. It's definitely a fad with modern fans as evidenced by the last 2 years say. Crying when they don't get what they want and shitting on absolutely every talent who didn't come from the indies. But it's just the way it is now. If these guys feel better for shitting on a developmental talent on a developmental show then what does that say about them? If WWE feels it's OK to send a greener than grass talent out there knowing she's going to get shit on so harshly then what does that say about them?
> 
> Personally I think Eva Marie is entertaining as fuck on Total Divas but yes, she is green and has a lot to learn before she should be having matches on live TV. I almost feel sorry for her and chants like that only create sympathy. Just watch, she'll have one of the biggest face turns ever if she lasts lol.


Its not the first time. Remember, DIE ROCKY DIE? its shameful.


----------



## WrayBryatt

p862011 said:


> nxt being a smart mark crowd imo has always been an awful idea
> 
> when these talents get up to the main roster they deal with casual crowds so something some smart marks eat up wont get over on raw


Its a great idea. Its a horrible reaction to gt and its shameful, but NXT WILL MAKE YOU OR BREAK YOU. You can either cry and drown or you can swim with the sharks. I rather be swimming with the sharks. I love the hostile environment despite the lowblow. When you earn their respect, you actually earn their respect.

I mean look at aiden english before the vaudevillains and after. Xpac heat, now he's loved. Its crazy how things change. all it takes is one good gimmick.


----------



## Londrick

p862011 said:


> nxt being a smart mark crowd imo has always been an awful idea
> 
> when these talents get up to the main roster they deal with casual crowds so something some smart marks eat up wont get over on raw


Just look at what happened to Paige. Over in NXT, gets called up to the main roster and gets crickets minus the post mania crowd. Although in Eva's case, she got over with both the smark and casual crowds.


----------



## p862011

WrayBryatt said:


> Its a great idea. Its a horrible reaction to gt and its shameful, but NXT WILL MAKE YOU OR BREAK YOU. You can either cry and drown or you can swim with the sharks. I rather be swimming with the sharks. I love the hostile environment despite the lowblow. When you earn their respect, you actually earn their respect.
> 
> I mean look at aiden english before the vaudevillains and after. Xpac heat, now he's loved. Its crazy how things change. all it takes is one good gimmick.


it wont prepare them for the real wwe crowds

trust me Adrian Neville will get crickets on RAW


----------



## KingJohn

WrayBryatt said:


> I never knew xpac heat existed until I started reading wrestling forums and dirtsheets. I always loved pac.


Haha, this. I guess because I was young when he was still relevant, but he use to be one of my favorites in his DX days.


----------



## IAmTheFinisher

Starbuck said:


> You Suck Dick chants? Stay classy wrestling fans, stay classy. This is partly WWE's fault for putting her on TV with such little experience but at the same time some fans are acting like children. It's definitely a fad with modern fans as evidenced by the last 2 years say. Crying when they don't get what they want and shitting on absolutely every talent who didn't come from the indies. But it's just the way it is now. If these guys feel better for shitting on a developmental talent on a developmental show then what does that say about them? If WWE feels it's OK to send a greener than grass talent out there knowing she's going to get shit on so harshly then what does that say about them?
> 
> Personally I think Eva Marie is entertaining as fuck on Total Divas but yes, she is green and has a lot to learn before she should be having matches on live TV. I almost feel sorry for her and chants like that only create sympathy. Just watch, she'll have one of the biggest face turns ever if she lasts lol.


It's really not doing anyone any favors when Eva is put on a card full of people who came from the indy scene. It's by comparison making all the ones found through magazines, etc look bad.


----------



## WrayBryatt

p862011 said:


> it wont prepare them for the real wwe crowds
> 
> trust me Adrian Neville will get crickets on RAW


No fucking way. probably later in his carer but not now. Hes a crazy high flyer, thats what people pay to see, extraordinary shit. he won't be near the main event picture unless he actually has a character. Sami zayn also does not have a character, but he has that likability about him like daniel bryan and his past as el generico


----------



## CornNthemorN

ROHFan19 said:


> LOL @ the people who are saying fans should have been kicked out for chanting You Suck Dick. What the fuck happened to you people? Bitch and moan about PG and then say people should be kicked out for disrespectful chants. Fucking joke.
> 
> And it's also unreal to me that some people haven't put Callisto and Londrick on their ignore lists. By far the 2 worst posters on here.


Amen! FUCK those cocksuckers... i would have no problem with then if they admit the only reason they like her is cuz thats who they fap to.

And fuck all you crybaby pussies who are mad at the fans for booing this bich. The only people being disrespectful is the officals who deem it fit to put her in front of paying customers.


----------



## WrayBryatt

CornNthemorN said:


> Amen! FUCK those cocksuckers... i would have no problem with then if they admit the only reason they like her is cuz thats who they fap to.
> 
> And fuck all you crybaby pussies who are mad at the fans for booing this bich. The only people being disrespectful is the officals who deem it fit to put her in front of paying customers.


NXT is free dawg, for the most part. I think they comp out to students.


----------



## Baxter

Nekomancer said:


> People complaining about the chants are silly. Are we really that PC? Come on let's be real here, political correctness is a complete lie and goes against everything human. Sure you should be respectful at times but when someone really pisses you off you should say whatever you want.


This has absolutely NOTHING to do with 'political correctness'.


Seriously though is precisely why NXT has serious problems, every single day it's becoming less of a place for inexperienced/green wrestlers to hone their skills and more like Triple H's very own little indy promotion. Eva would have been much better off just staying around in NXT and improving every aspect of her act, but this isn't possible because of the way NXT is run and she just gets eaten alive by the smarky crowds. I suppose you could argue it'll toughen her up and benefit her in the long run (and I'd agree to an extent), but someone with her experience shouldn't have to be subjected to crowds like the ones at NXT.

Eva is a bit dreadful, but it's not her fault they decided to put her on TV and gave her so much exposure without any experience whatsoever.


----------



## WrayBryatt

UnbelievableJeff said:


> This has absolutely NOTHING to do with 'political correctness'.
> 
> 
> Seriously though is precisely why NXT has serious problems, every single day it's becoming less of a place for inexperienced/green wrestlers to hone their skills and more like Triple H's very own little indy promotion. Eva would have been much better off just staying around in NXT and improving every aspect of her act, but this isn't possible because of the way NXT is run and she just gets eaten alive by the smarky crowds. I suppose you could argue it'll toughen her up and benefit her in the long run (and I'd agree to an extent), but someone with her experience shouldn't have to be subjected to crowds like the ones at NXT.
> 
> Eva is a bit dreadful, but it's not her fault they decided to put her on TV and gave her so much exposure without any experience whatsoever.


I agree with sink or swim. Imagine if bray wyatt took his ball and went home after getting husky harris chants.

It sucks they treated her that way, but It will make her or break her. Sometimes that hard slap in the face will wake you up.

Die rocky die, rock still holds that against the people, even almost a decade later into his heel run, he brought it up. Lol. Entertainers don't forget. If she has a passion for it, she'll figure it out.


----------



## CornNthemorN

WrayBryatt said:


> NXT is free dawg, for the most part. I think they comp out to students.


The network isnt. Neither is raw or smackdown. Dont act like nxt is the only place she wrestles. This reaction is long overdue. Michael hayze is probably who got her in the door in the first place, so i think the chants are probably truer than most are willing to admit


----------



## WrayBryatt

CornNthemorN said:


> The network isnt. Neither is raw or smackdown. Dont act like nxt is the only place she wrestles. This reaction is long overdue. Michael hayze is probably who got her in the door in the first place, so i think the chants are probably truer than most are willing to admit


She should have stayed in nxt and get developed. She does not deserve this reaction on NXT. Raw, whatever that's a different show. On a developmental stage, she doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Edgehead41190

If you're a part of this industry, and you haven't made time to train and get better, and you're only in this just to be famous, then yes those fans have every right to tear into her. Cause there's women in NXT and elsewhere that's busting there asses right now to get where she is at, while she's doing not a damn thing. There's good talent getting released while she's still employed. So yes, please WWE place her in NXT some more. I hope the crowd rips into her so bad she can hopefully go away forever.


----------



## WrayBryatt

Edgehead41190 said:


> If you're a part of this industry, and you haven't made time to train and get better, and you're only in this just to be famous, then yes those fans have every right to tear into her. Cause there's women in NXT and elsewhere that's busting there asses right now to get where she is at, while she's doing not a damn thing. There's good talent getting released while she's still employed. So yes, please WWE place her in NXT some more. I hope the crowd rips into her so bad she can hopefully go away forever.


Didn't know aksana was considered good talent. To my recollection, she's the only diva to be released. Its not like eva has been tearing up the scene in the main roster picture either, with aj, the funkadactals, paige, and the bellas having more substantial booking than her. 

I'm sure the nxt women rather have a meaningful program on nxt then to be involved in a 14 woman battle royal every 6 or 7 months.

People are making it out to soundlike she mainevented WM for the divas championship. If wwe had a woman only show, Eva wouldn't even midcard for the divas Lol.

Yes, she sucks. Boo the fuck out of her, she'll learn and get better or get released(I really don't care which), but to say she sucks dick, all that jazz. Immature as fuck.


----------



## Londrick

Edgehead41190 said:


> If you're a part of this industry, and you haven't made time to train and get better, and you're only in this just to be famous, then yes those fans have every right to tear into her. Cause there's women in NXT and elsewhere that's busting there asses right now to get where she is at, while she's doing not a damn thing. There's good talent getting released while she's still employed. So yes, please WWE place her in NXT some more. I hope the crowd rips into her so bad she can hopefully go away forever.


Except Eva does bust her ass training. She spends all her free time there.

Also, those women in NXT and elsewhere would be on the main roster if they were good enough, but they're not so deal with it.


----------



## WrayBryatt

Londrick said:


> Except Eva does bust her training. She spends all her free time there.
> 
> Also, those women in NXT and elsewhere would be on the main roster if they were good enough, but they're not so deal with it.


Also, just becase you're not on tv, doesn't mean you're not training. there are a handful of wrestlers on devlopmental contacts that have not even debut on nxt. Wasn't bull Dempsey with the wwe awhile before he debut? Solomon crowe, still hasn't debuted. So yeah, just because they are not on tv, doesn't mean their shit.

I doubt she puts in the work of aj lee or naomi lol. but i do think(or hope)she trains somewhat.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

She even goes down to her knees when she does a clothesline. Girl is that used to it fpalm :lol


I apologise for not sticking up for 'my sisters' but C'MON I just wanna see a little bit of effort from you.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> I can't imagine the response is going to be when she pins AJ or Paige for the title ( because it will happen eventually ).
> Jesus Christ...



Unless she improves SIGNIFICANTLY in the ring (which I don't see happening) WWE just can't and won't do that. I know they have done and still do ridiculous things all the time, but this would almost be worse than Arquette as World Champ. Not gonna happen...


----------



## Mr. I

DudeLove669 said:


> I don't see how anyone can find this crowd funny in regards to Eva. They are socially incompetent overly self entitled twats for the way they act. It's made quite apparent that some of you in here come from the same regressed gene pool if you can't comprehend how wrong these people are.
> 
> She isn't a naturally gifted wrestler. So fucking what? Does this give these people the right to treat her with the utmost disrespect? These people are insipid mouthbreathers. Absolutely disgusting.


She isn't trained, she can't talk, she doesn't look like anything special, she has absolutely no personality or charisma, and she is solely employed to be on a vanity project trash TV reality show.

This ain't ballet. If you suck, the crowd are going to bury you for it, and that's that.



Londrick said:


> Except Eva does bust her ass training. She spends all her free time there.
> 
> Also, those women in NXT and elsewhere would be on the main roster if they were good enough, but they're not so deal with it.


If she spends "all her free time" training and is that ungodly terrible, then it's not much of a compliment on your part.

And you are really going with the argument that Eva Marie is on the main roster because she's more talented than the women of NXT?


----------



## IAmTheFinisher

UnbelievableJeff said:


> This has absolutely NOTHING to do with 'political correctness'.
> 
> 
> Seriously though is precisely why NXT has serious problems, every single day it's becoming less of a place for inexperienced/green wrestlers to hone their skills and more like Triple H's very own little indy promotion. Eva would have been much better off just staying around in NXT and improving every aspect of her act, but this isn't possible because of the way NXT is run and she just gets eaten alive by the smarky crowds. I suppose you could argue it'll toughen her up and benefit her in the long run (and I'd agree to an extent), but someone with her experience shouldn't have to be subjected to crowds like the ones at NXT.
> 
> Eva is a bit dreadful, but it's not her fault they decided to put her on TV and gave her so much exposure without any experience whatsoever.



The way NXT is ran is exactly what alluded to. She's not getting a chance to get better or mature because she is being put on a show with people that have more experience then she has and it's getting her grilled.


----------



## Deebow

If she got her feelings hurt, I don't really feel sorry for her. She gets paid thousands of dollars to wrestle badly and to parade herself around on a reality tv show. It's not like she had to cut her teeth on the indy scene for $25 a pop.


----------



## Mr. I

Callisto said:


> I respectfully disagree. From the moment she debuted on RAW television last year, it was clear that her Total Divas character would become crucial to her ring work: the character as a lying, headstrong, clueless, manipulative rookie who does the bare minimum to get by and will do any means necessary to advance up the hierarchy. And from the looks of it, the crowd is buying into her character and she's clearly capitalizing by doing a fabulous job working them up. And that is the key difference between Bo and Eva. Bo flopped in NXT as a face performer, Eva has yet to crash and burn or experience anything nearly as similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um how is this not a proper clothesline? :drake1


That's a god damn terrible clothesline.
If you are really trying to argue she's just "pretending" to be green, you need to stop.


----------



## daemonicwanderer

Londrick said:


> Except Eva does bust her ass training. She spends all her free time there.
> 
> Also, those women in NXT and elsewhere would be on the main roster if they were good enough, but they're not so deal with it.


Is there any proof that she is spending all of her free time in Orlando with the NXT trainers? She had some decent antics on Smackdown, but that's one time and her ring work was still in the "Alicia is going to do all the work" phase.


----------



## Denny Crane

I think the WWE wants her on Total Divas first and wrestling second. If that is what her employers want of her that's the bottom line. Jojo quit the show to train but honestly she was boring anyway. But they should put her as a valet for someone then train her to wrestle in spare time. I would put her with The Miz as like the A-list couple and they can talk about their shows and movies and really get to the crowd


----------



## Gravenbabies

I wonder what would happen if Total Divas got canceled?


----------



## King Gimp

She is so bad....it's funny.


----------



## Mr. I

Gravenbabies said:


> I wonder what would happen if Total Divas got canceled?


Released by the end of the year.


----------



## Ham and Egger

she doesn't deserve vulgar chants like the dick sucking chant but you can shit on her because of her lack of wrestling skills. There is no reason she should be on any form of TV besides from Total Divas. She's an embarrassment to the industry.


----------



## sXeMope

Not surprising. She's garbage in the ring and they put her in front of a crowd that's seen a lot of great wrestling in the last couple of years. I'll never understand why they keep signing so many models. I get that they can help draw the older male audience, but a lot of them view it as just another job and have no passion for wrestling so there's never the self-pressure to improve and most leave the business completely once their contract expires. Really baffling considering how WWE seems to look at indy promotions a lot more these days, and there are a lot of women they could sign who could bring in the male audience AND put on decent matches.


----------



## chargebeam

I hope the crowd's chants won't be too edited.


----------



## pizzaman9176

Londrick said:


> Except Eva does bust her ass training. She spends all her free time there.
> 
> Also, those women in NXT and elsewhere would be on the main roster if they were good enough, but they're not so deal with it.


The only reason she's on the main roster is because she's on total divas, the same reason why you don't see Jojo on the main roster after she left the show. If the show gets cancelled, she'll get canned from TV time.


----------



## Dan Pratt

KC Armstrong said:


> Unless she improves SIGNIFICANTLY in the ring (which I don't see happening) WWE just can't and won't do that. I know they have done and still do ridiculous things all the time, but this would almost be worse than Arquette as World Champ. Not gonna happen...


I agree. People are over exagerating how big a push Eva is getting. Yes, WWE does push women even if they can't wrestle. But at the same time Stacy Kiebler, Torrie Wilson, Candice Michelle and others were very over with fans, legit over not "getting heat for sucking, but it's heat so it counts" over. Yes WWE never gave them the title and except for Candice don't think ever put them in a "big" title match. Because WWE is find with giving pretty girls camera time, especially if fans like them. 

But they also know which ones can't wrestle and aren't going to give them the title so they can preform lousy matches. Yes, they grade on a curve with the Divas that they don't with the guys, but they don't give someone who can't do one move correctly the actual title. 

And honestly, Eva isn't getting any push anyway. She fights in random matches that last 2 minutes. And she beats down Nikki once with others involved also. WWE acts like she is dominating out TV's and they are shoving her down our throats. She shows up occasionally when Total Divas is on to promote it often not even wrestling then, and is a jobber with the shortest in ring time per match out of everyone when they aren't. 

WWE is not going to build the Divas division around her because a crowd of 300 people hated on her one time. People really need to relax.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Dan Pratt said:


> I agree. People are over exagerating how big a push Eva is getting. Yes, WWE does push women even if they can't wrestle. But at the same time Stacy Kiebler, Torrie Wilson, Candice Michelle and others were very over with fans, legit over not "getting heat for sucking, but it's hea*d* so it counts" over. Yes WWE never gave them the title and except for Candice don't think ever put them in a "big" title match. Because WWE is find with giving pretty girls camera time, especially if fans like them.
> 
> But they also know which ones can't wrestle and aren't going to give them the title so they can preform lousy matches. Yes, they grade on a curve with the Divas that they don't with the guys, but they don't give someone who can't do one move correctly the actual title.
> 
> And honestly, Eva isn't getting any push anyway. She fights in random matches that last 2 minutes. And she beats down Nikki once with others involved also. WWE acts like she is dominating out TV's and they are shoving her down our throats. She shows up occasionally when Total Divas is on to promote it often not even wrestling then, and is a jobber with the shortest in ring time per match out of everyone when they aren't.
> 
> WWE is not going to build the Divas division around her because a crowd of 300 people hated on her one time. People really need to relax.


Not sure if on purpose or... :jarule


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

I don't give 2 fucks about the NXT crowd. Total marks for themselves. I hope she was getting booed out of the building. That means we'll see more of her and it will annoy more idiots in the world of wrestling fandom.


----------



## PRODIGY

Callisto said:


> Um how is this not a proper clothesline? :drake1



:aryalol AJ tried her best to sell that shit.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> I don't give 2 fucks about the NXT crowd. *Total marks for themselves.* I hope she was getting booed out of the building. That means we'll see more of her and it will annoy more idiots in the world of wrestling fandom.


Not disagreeing with that. The NXT crowd is lively and into the matches, which makes them good to watch. But they try so badly to steal the show ever match.


----------



## 11Shareef

You know what? This report actually kinds of sickens me. A lot of the hate is similar to the Batista hate earlier this year. Neither really had much to do with them and had more to do with booking decisions. When Batista came back everyone was throwing a fit because he was getting a push and "Daniel Bryan wasn't". That completely over looked the fact that Bryan was in the main event of Raw nearly every week, but everyone thought they knew Batista's contract and how he HAD to win the belt at Mania. Well, guess what... he didn't and he hasn't sued yet. 

Back to Eva Marie, everyone is getting upset that they keep hiring models and not wrestlers. Well, guess who's been a flop since getting on the main roster... BOTH Paige and Emma. Eva has not done enough to get the hate that she does. She's hardly even on the main shows yet. She is just on enough to get story lines for Total Divas. Now, I have no problem with Bryan, Paige and Emma but people need to give over this wrestler vs. body builder shit. Batista took 3 straight pin falls/submission on PPV and still gets hate. Paige wasn't half as over as she was in NXT and they've been forced to do a slow burn heel turn. Eva has time and I don't think she'll be Trish, but no one knows how good or bad she'll do over time. If it was for her wrestling or promos I wouldn't care, but it's just more bitching about their hiring practices and booking.


----------



## Barry Horowitz

She is a terrible wrestler, no doubt. If the WWE thought she had potential, they should finish training her before putting her on TV. She doesn't even look ready for their developmental show. That's not her fault and it is out of line for the crowd to start making horrific sexual comments towards her.


----------



## ctorresc04

Very rough night? Pfft, please...

I was there at the NXT tapings. She's gotten legitimate heel heat since the night she debuted in the WWE.

Considering the lack of real heels in the WWE, getting booed by the entire audience is more valuable to the WWE right now than being a babyface who is only mildly cheered.

Eva should take it as a compliment and work it to her advantage.


----------



## DemBoy

Barry Horowitz said:


> She is a terrible wrestler, no doubt. If the WWE thought she had potential, they should finish training her before putting her on TV. She doesn't even look ready for their developmental show. That's not her fault and it is out of line for the crowd to start making horrific sexual comments towards her.


They thought she was too hot to keep her on development. Of course it's not her fault and it sucks that the crowd chanted "you suck dick" at her, but she is in the "sports entertainment" system, if she's not strong enough to swallow that she should quit and model again.


----------



## Mr. I

DemBoy said:


> *They thought she was too hot to keep her on development.* Of course it's not her fault and it sucks that the crowd chanted "you suck dick" at her, but she is in the "sports entertainment" system, if she's not strong enough to swallow that she should quit and model again.


Is this what you think happened? Good grief.
She isn't in developmental for the same reason Jojo wasn't, because she was hired to be on Total Divas, and while she is on that show she won't be in developmental. Not because "she's too hot". Jojo is off the show, and now in NXT with everyone else.


----------



## TolerancEJ

Funny. Recently, my wife expressed an interest in going to Florida for a week +/- around November/December. Her immediate thoughts were Walt Disney World. I immediately got excited at the prospect of attending an NXT taping. I had a feeling that more matches/segments take place at Full Sail when the cameras are off. (Hehe... I jealously want to be included in an NXT heckling audience for Eva Marie.)

If the timing works out right, I might be there for a Zayn / Steen feud. Or see one of the new signees like Prince Devitt, KENTA, or Willie Mack. Also, why hasn't Sami Callihan been on any of the NXT tapings? I read reports that they discontinued the hacker character. Maybe they're coming up with another gimmick for him?


----------



## FPS Scotland

Ithil said:


> Is this what you think happened? Good grief.
> She isn't in developmental for the same reason Jojo wasn't, because she was hired to be on Total Divas, and while she is on that show she won't be in developmental. Not because "she's too hot". Jojo is off the show, and now in NXT with everyone else.


Well said.


----------



## Café de René

Callisto said:


> Um how is this not a proper clothesline? :drake1


Are you kidding me ? You couldn't have picked a better example to show how green she is: terrible throw, terrible positioning, no impact and drops the knee... The only thing that makes is look decent is that AJ sells it like a champ despiste Eva's position, weak impact and almost landing on the dropped knee.


----------



## FPS Scotland

I really wanna see that match. Does anyone have any camcorder footage of it? I know it will be aired on August 7th, but that's ages away.


----------



## Cabanarama

4hisdamnself said:


> i'm more sad for Sasha Banks and people chanting "ratchet" at her
> 
> Eva Marie is not even green to make it at some house show


I don't have a problem with the ratchet chants, as they're directed at the character, not the performer...


----------



## Evolution

I feel bad for her. She's the future of the WWE and she's being treated like this by a bunch of virgin geeks? She's above this.


----------



## Cabanarama

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm a straight woman who has no affiliation or endearment for Eva Marie, so you can scrap the accusation.
> 
> I could not care less about Eva Marie and I think she's a shitty wrestler, but fans are fucking idiots if they think it's her fault for WWE being incompetent fucks and being incapable of training their talent.


Incapable of training their talent? That's why NXT has had such a strong divas division with a lot of girls that came in with no prior wrestling experience or were just green as fuck ... They have one of the best female wrestlers of all time in Sara Del Ray on the payroll just to work with the divas in developmental


----------



## Natsuke

This is an important year for Eva Marie, to be quite honest.

A year or more into the WWE Roster and NXT training, she should be showing signs of improvement in some form or another. So this year really will determine whether or not she has what it takes to stay in the WWE for me.

I was never a huge fan of immediately putting her on RAW and wrestling when she was super green. To me, she is still VERY green, and regardless of what people say, I do think she's getting heat for the wrong reasons, yet is getting booed for the right reasons at the same time.

She's a newbie. A scrub. I don't know how else to describe her. I boo her simply because she doesn't belong in the main roster *YET*, which is really dependent on how she is when 2014 is over. I don't look at her as a heel, I just look at her as a woman who kind of got everything given to her super fast, and it really shows in her performance.

If there was anything I wish she'd do more in-ring wise, I think she needs to commit more. A lot of the stuff she does, she botches cause she's scared of fucking up, and it just ends up making her fuck up anyways. If she's going to do an irish whip, if she's going to clothesline or do any kind of technical move, there needs to be conviction in it. A great example is Alicia Fox. She now has a tilt-a-whirl backbreaker, and you can SEE how confident she is when she hits it, and it looks like a proper move (most of the time).

That's something that Eva Marie needs to address. If she's going to commit to acting like an accidental heel and run with it, she might as well have the same attitude when she steps into the ring.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

Obviously you pathetic wrestling fans are happy to hear a woman being degraded by a bunch of classless ******* trash. Only in wrestling is it acceptable for fans to be this terrible because a woman can't "wrestle"


----------



## M-Diggedy

Seems a little harsh to be so rough on her and I feel a little bad for her, but, you know what, this is pro wrestling. This is supposed to be edgy and a little rough so who gives a fuck.

The thing I don't get with this Eva Marie thing, though, is that she is almost 30 years old. She is older than half of the divas on the roster and with the current Diva lifespan, she doesn't have a huge amount of time to fix things. 

Another reasonably unrelated question, why does Sara Del Rey not wrestle? A quick search online would suggest she is one of the best female wrestlers in the world and could be great for the division. Plus the fact she is dating Cesaro should mean that she has it made, no?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

I'm sorry but if Eva can't take this than she isn't going to make it in this business. I'm not saying "She sucks d**k" chants are right but "she can't wrestle" is nothing. I'm not a fan of hers but I think there is potential if she works at it. I can understand the fans getting to some of the wrestlers and a person having a day where they get fed up....but if she lets it bother her all the time and she lets it define her career...then she isn't going to go far.


----------



## DemBoy

Ithil said:


> Is this what you think happened? Good grief.
> She isn't in developmental for the same reason Jojo wasn't, because she was hired to be on Total Divas, and while she is on that show she won't be in developmental. Not because "she's too hot". Jojo is off the show, and now in NXT with everyone else.


And the reason she is in Total Divas isn't because she is the most interesting human being in the world, she is there because she is hot.


----------



## Heel

If Eva Marie is a good heel simply by absolutely sucking at everything she does, why do WWE even bother training guys. Just hire anyone off the street who doesn't know how to wrestle or talk and they can be a GREAT HEEL too.


----------



## crazyrvd123

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Obviously you pathetic wrestling fans are happy to hear a woman being degraded by a bunch of classless ******* trash. Only in wrestling is it acceptable for fans to be this terrible because a woman can't "wrestle"


She is wrestling on a wrestling show you know. Being able to wrestle might be a prerequisite to being on such a show. Thus the fans probably have a right to trash her for not being able to wrestle on said show. 

Now go jerk off to her in your room and cry about how you cant get a real gf.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

crazyrvd123 said:


> She is wrestling on a wrestling show you know. Being able to wrestle might be a prerequisite to being on such a show. Thus the fans probably have a right to trash her for not being able to wrestle on said show.
> 
> Now go jerk off to her in your room and cry about how you cant get a real gf.


bro you're a dork. stop taking a fake sport so seriously that you have to degrade a woman


----------



## december_blue

Misogyny FTW! 

Booing because she's a heel is cool, booing because she's clearly not ready for TV is cool, booing just for the hell of it is cool. Shouting misogynistic crap isn't cool. That just makes you a dick. It's baffling how many people can't grasp that.


----------



## krai999

isn't nxt supposed to be a developmental system?


----------



## Don't Call Me Paul

I feel incredibly bad for her, actually, and I say this as someone who thinks she is possibly the most useless human being to have ever stepped in a wrestling ring.

She has been thrown into a situation where she has to wrestle without any prior experience or training, and without ever having paid any dues to get onto the national stage she's on. In many ways that makes her lucky, and indeed she's probably being paid very well for it, but in many other ways she's essentially a lamb led to the slaughter by WWE.

They know fans are ruthless towards people who are completely green, because they've pushed people on that situation on fans before and seen the same results. Rather than learn from the experience they do it again and again, though, and Eva Marie, like her or not, is a witless victim of the situation.


----------



## chrisburr

They need to make her a monster heel

btw did bayley win the match?


----------



## Dro

The Boy Wonder said:


> Eva should have got the mic and said, "Yeah... but not little ones like yours..."
> 
> The best way to deal with smarks is to acknowledge their chants. That usually shuts them up.





4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> That would have definitely been quite a funny reply to the chants, but knowing Eva, she'd probably say something like: "Well _duh_, how do you think I got here in the first place?"


:lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Nicole Queen

fpalm "WWE shouldn't have put her in this position." Sure.

But if she actually wanted to improve and have some actual wrestling skills so people wouldn't treat her this way, she would do like JoJo and go train.

But she isn't because Total Divas is her stepping stone into "acting career" or whatever it was. She's much more suitable for valet, but it's not like she cares about wrestling anyway so why even bother with that? 

So no, even as a woman I don't find this treatment wrong. You either have to be able to wrestle or entertain in another way and Eva Marie does neither so people voiced their opinion on her.

No problem by me :draper2


----------



## A-C-P

:lmao at the "Eva Marie" :whiteknights trying to defend her "awfulness" as her character :what?...

With that said, the "you suck dick" chants are really uncalled for.


----------



## Interceptor88

Heel said:


> If Eva Marie is a good heel simply by absolutely sucking at everything she does, why do WWE even bother training guys. Just hire anyone off the street who doesn't know how to wrestle or talk and they can be a GREAT HEEL too.


 This. Please turn heel Khali and let him win the Royal Rumble and beat Daniel Bryan, CM Punk and Dean Ambrose in a Fatal-4-Way at Wrestlemania.

Or what the hell, Khali is too good, give me the WWE World Heavyweight Championship. I don't speak English, I cannot wrestle and I have no charisma! I would be the best top heel since Ted DiBiase or Piper.

PD: It's funny how there are some people saying AJ Lee should pass the torch despite her being younger than Useless Marie.


----------



## Callisto

Heel said:


> If Eva Marie is a good heel simply by absolutely sucking at everything she does, why do WWE even bother training guys. Just hire anyone off the street who doesn't know how to wrestle or talk and they can be a GREAT HEEL too.


It doesn't work like that. You need to have the proper skillset beforehand to perform in _any_ sort of character accordingly. If Eva was legitimately terrible as others would like to believe, then she'd be training with the rest of the NXT roster instead of being showcased on the company's flagship program.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

₵A$H®;36944594 said:


> *I can't imagine the response is going to be when she pins AJ or Paige for the title ( because it will happen eventually ).
> Jesus Christ...*


I wouldn't count on it. She's already about to turn 30 next month. AJ is only 27, and already the most popular female wrestler in the world.


----------



## njcam

Has this aired on TV yet ?


----------



## CruelAngel77

If she learned how to work a match even remotely well she could be the most over heel Diva in the company. The hatred for her is almost unreal, it'slike people take her presence as a personal insult.


----------



## Chris22

Fans have to be more respectable of the talent no matter what level they are at in their careers, every wresler had to start somewhere. Eva has said herself that it's not her fault that she's really busy, got the opportunity, got called up and is on the road already. She doesn't get to be at the developmental centre as much as other girls and is basically learning as she goes. I just hope she proves people wrong.


----------



## Panzer

njcam said:


> Has this aired on TV yet ?


Next week I think. They usually tape more than one show in a single day so you'll see the same audience.


----------



## LaxCoupon

I'm really hoping by some miracle that she gets that chant on RAW at some point.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ

Eye candy can't buy you respect . Maybe some of you pervs like girls like Eva because you jerk off on it, but maybe you should then go watch somethig else than wrestling, because it's called WRESTLING. Not playboy, or pornography. Call me a prudent pussy if you want, but wrestling is about heart, dedication, hard work, blood, sweat, pain and not about your hair, genitals or whatever bullshit some of you think it's about. Eva Marie is not a wrestler, and she should not be treated as one, nor should she get air time instead of a dedicated wrestler. Put a girl like Becky Lynch or someone else in her place and you're doing the right thing, girls like Eva Marie are bad for the perception of WWE's women wrestling.


----------



## The Big Bratwurst

She's hot, though.


----------



## Boliever

Eva's bad and if she actually want to become a wrestler they should train her until she can work a match before they put her in the ring, otherwise just use her as a manager. However she doesn't deserve to have a load of fat virgin neckbeards tell her to suck dick whilst she's in a ring because her bosses told her to be; especially at shows with children present.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Keep her off TV. Then maybe just maybe she could have a "better" night. But I don't care really.


----------



## njcam

Panzer said:


> Next week I think. They usually tape more than one show in a single day so you'll see the same audience.


I'm watching it now.... I can hear the 'You can't wrestle' chants lol.


----------



## Dpc292

njcam said:


> I'm watching it now.... I can hear the 'You can't wrestle' chants lol.


How are you watching it?


----------



## volunteer75

Cannot stand her, WWE should just cut their losses.


----------



## Oakue

Londrick said:


> Except Eva does bust her ass training. She spends all her free time there.
> 
> Also, those women in NXT and elsewhere would be on the main roster if they were good enough, but they're not so deal with it.


Your entire argument here is based on hyperbole and logical fallacies. 

You don't know that she busts her ass training, and you don't know how she spends her free time, and your certainly don't know that any free time she does have she spends "all" of it at the training center. 

Could you provide some evidence that proves that "those women in NXT and elsewhere would be on the main roster if they were good enough"?


----------



## december_blue

Having seen the match, it all seemed a bit overblown to me. Was Eva particularly good? No, not at all. Did she look shaken up or on the verge of tears by it all? Nope.


----------



## Callisto

DerangedDutchmanTJ said:


> Eye candy can't buy you respect.


Apparently Trish Stratus, Victoria, and the like did. Such a moot point.



> Maybe some of you pervs like girls like Eva because you jerk off on it, but maybe you should then go watch somethig else than wrestling, because it's called WRESTLING.Not playboy, or pornography.


lel you're being a moron. Not every fan of Eva likes her exclusively because of her looks. People like her because she has spunk, she has wit, and she's most importantly talented. Secondly, WWE is sports entertainment and if you're expecting more emphasis to be placed in wrestling over entertainment value, then you're obviously looking in the wrong place. 



> Call me a prudent pussy if you want, but wrestling is about heart, dedication, hard work, blood, sweat, pain and not about your hair, genitals or whatever bullshit some of you think it's about. Eva Marie is not a wrestler, and she should not be treated as one, nor should she get air time instead of a dedicated wrestler. Put a girl like Becky Lynch or someone else in her place and you're doing the right thing, girls like Eva Marie are bad for the perception of WWE's women wrestling.


Do you have any proof of Eva not having the "heart, dedication, hard work", or otherwise not being passionate about her job as a performer?

No? I didn't think so.


----------



## chargebeam

Dpc292 said:


> How are you watching it?


Dude lives in Australia, he gets it before North America. It's already tomorrow over there!


----------



## Dpc292

chargebeam said:


> Dude lives in Australia, he gets it before North America. It's already tomorrow over there!


...how bad did they tear into her?


----------



## december_blue

Dpc292 said:


> ...how bad did they tear into her?


"You Can't Wrestle" and various chants for Bayley to hug her.


----------



## tailhook

Darkness is here said:


> I say give the title to her.....just for the MELTDOWNS :mark:


She goes to clothesline AJ and 'accidentally' knocks her cold.. and then covers her for the pin? :>


----------



## DemBoy

Boliever said:


> Eva's bad and if she actually want to become a wrestler they should train her until she can work a match before they put her in the ring, otherwise just use her as a manager. However she doesn't deserve to have a load of fat virgin neckbeards tell her to suck dick whilst she's in a ring because her bosses told her to be; especially at shows with children present.


She decided to enter wrestling business by her own so she knew what she was going into. Assholes who yells "mean" stuff are everywhere in sports business, nothing new really.


----------



## TheKat16

Boliever said:


> Eva's bad and if she actually want to become a wrestler they should train her until she can work a match before they put her in the ring, otherwise just use her as a manager. However she doesn't deserve to have a load of fat virgin neckbeards tell her to suck dick whilst she's in a ring because her bosses told her to be; especially at shows with children present.


couldn't say it any better


----------



## Marrakesh

Callisto said:


> Apparently Trish Stratus, Victoria, and the like did. Such a moot point.
> 
> 
> 
> lel you're being a moron. Not every fan of Eva likes her exclusively because of her looks. *People like her because she has spunk*, she has wit, and she's most importantly talented. Secondly, WWE is sports entertainment and if you're expecting more emphasis to be placed in wrestling over entertainment value, then you're obviously looking in the wrong place.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any proof of Eva not having the "heart, dedication, hard work", or otherwise not being passionate about her job as a performer?
> 
> No? I didn't think so.


On her tonsils. Sorry had to.


----------



## Londrick

Damn she was really over as a heel tonight, she did pretty good with the heel work.

:ti @ how obvious it was that the neckbeards were dominating the chants.


----------



## x78

Fun match and more entertaining than anything that 'serious wrestlers' like Mojo Rawley and Tyson Kidd have ever done.


----------



## njcam

Dpc292 said:


> How are you watching it?


In Australia, Foxtel (Pay TV Provider) shows WWE shows on FOX8 channel.

RAW (Live) - Tuesday 10am

NXT - Thursday 2:30pm
Mainevent - Thursday 3:30pm

Superstars - Friday 1:30pm
Smackdown - Friday 2:30pm


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

She made it through the match without hurting Bayley or herself so as far as I'm concerned it was another successful night for Eva. 

She still refuses to attempt to sell, I feel like if she has ever seen a wrestling match before it was a Cena match. I wish Beth Phoenix or Victoria or somebody tough were around to shoot on her then she wouldn't have to worry about selling.


----------



## Necramonium

I have seen allot worse stuff being screamed at Diva's, just a you cant wrestle chant a few times, could be that they edited it out a bit. But Eva has improved a bit, but still not good enough to be able to wrestle in that ring on tv.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Callisto said:


> Apparently Trish Stratus, Victoria, and the like did. Such a moot point.
> 
> lel you're being a moron. Not every fan of Eva likes her exclusively because of her looks. *People like her because she has spunk, she has wit, and she's most importantly talented.* Secondly, WWE is sports entertainment and if you're expecting more emphasis to be placed in wrestling over entertainment value, then you're obviously looking in the wrong place.
> 
> Do you have any proof of Eva not having the "heart, dedication, hard work", or otherwise not being passionate about her job as a performer?
> 
> No? I didn't think so.


Come on man, just stop with that shit. It's getting ridiculous. 

She doesn't have the heart and the dedication and it's obvious by her actions. If she was indeed passionate she would be 10 times better than she is in the ring and she would know the name of the PPV she's promoting. Yeah, she was doing a radio interview to promote Summerslam and she called it "SUPERslam". How stupid do you have to be to not even know the name of the event you're participating in? She's a dreadful promo and a dreadful worker. The only thing she's passionate about is her paycheck at the end of the month and the events she gets to attend because of her Total Divas "fame".


----------



## They LIVE

Maybe the box entrance she used on NXT will get her over.


----------



## december_blue

They LIVE said:


> Maybe the box entrance she used on NXT will get her over.


It was a nice touch.


----------



## Dan Pratt

OK if she calls SummerSlam SuperSlam... there are no words. I want to give her the benfit of the doubt, but for a WWE Wrestler to get that name wrong, especially one who has been with the company for more than one SummerSlam... seriously what is her deal?


----------



## JohnTheSmarkBuster

Good, I fucking hate that stupid ass retarded dress-wearing bitch


----------



## Londrick

I wouldn't mind them making that entrance her regular one. It's unique, and will get heat from the crowd.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Dan Pratt said:


> OK if she calls SummerSlam SuperSlam... there are no words. I want to give her the benfit of the doubt, but for a WWE Wrestler to get that name wrong, especially one who has been with the company for more than one SummerSlam... seriously what is her deal?


She said that last year to be fair. Still inexcusable.


----------



## Arthurgos

Hard not to agree with them the place is for great new talent and has a TON of it but Eva is neither at the moment yet she has got almost her own show in Total Diva's along with being on the big roster (not to mention the way she acts). She could be a great heel and even wrestler but it will take awhile so i hope she does well in NXT/Developmental.


----------



## Chris22

Eva Marie will make a great heel in the future, more training and she'll be fine. I love the hate she gets, everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## cease2exist

My whole issue with this is I think the WWE goes about hiring Divas the wrong way. They want to take a girl who has the look they want and turn her into a wrestler, when there's clearly pretty girls out there that already know how to wrestle. Hire them instead of Eva Marie.

I understand why people like her, the girl is gorgeous. I don't think she should be in the WWE though and it's not because I dislike her. It's more because I just think she's unprofessional and it's really bad. The fact that she lied to the WWE about knowing how to dance is bad, then she didn't take her ring announcing job seriously that one night last year. It's clear that she's not a hard worker. She's pretentious, self-entitled, and honestly just not a very smart chick. There's plenty of other girls out there that are hot that are cut for the job and not lazy.


----------



## p862011

cease2exist said:


> My whole issue with this is I think the WWE goes about hiring Divas the wrong way. *They want to take a girl who has the look they want and turn her into a wrestler*, when there's clearly pretty girls out there that already know how to wrestle. Hire them instead of Eva Marie.
> 
> I understand why people like her, the girl is gorgeous. I don't think she should be in the WWE though and it's not because I dislike her. It's more because I just think she's unprofessional and it's really bad. The fact that she lied to the WWE about knowing how to dance is bad, then she didn't take her ring announcing job seriously that one night last year. It's clear that she's not a hard worker. She's pretentious, self-entitled, and honestly just not a very smart chick. There's plenty of other girls out there that are hot that are cut for the job and not lazy.


do you blame them that how she was created









trish was never on the indies and was signed when she was a fitness model


----------



## Impolite

Hang on a minute, someone actually thinks Total Divas is a shoot :lmao


----------



## Flashyelbow

p862011 said:


> do you blame them that how she was created
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trish was never on the indies and was signed when she was a fitness model



Thing is she had a passion for it. She watched it as a kid and liked it Eva comes around and uses it as a stepping stone for other things.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## elperfecto

Flashyelbow said:


> Thing is she had a passion for it. She watched it as a kid and liked it Eva comes around and uses it as a stepping stone for other things.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


And you say that because... you know these girls personally? lol come on man. You don't know if Trish was a really a fan, and you can't tell us how passionate Eva is. If she had "no passion", she'd be gone by now.


----------



## webb_dustin

DudeLove669 said:


> I don't see how anyone can find this crowd funny in regards to Eva. They are socially incompetent overly self entitled twats for the way they act. It's made quite apparent that some of you in here come from the same regressed gene pool if you can't comprehend how wrong these people are.
> 
> She isn't a naturally gifted wrestler. So fucking what? Does this give these people the right to treat her with the utmost disrespect? These people are insipid mouthbreathers. Absolutely disgusting.


This has to be a troll.


----------



## Flashyelbow

elperfecto said:


> And you say that because... you know these girls personally? lol come on man. You don't know if Trish was a really a fan, and you can't tell us how passionate Eva is. If she had "no passion", she'd be gone by now.



If Eva had passion she would be training not just now bringing herself up to NXT. You just want to fight because you have some sort of crush on Eva or something.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ

She isn't a wrestler, period.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

elperfecto said:


> And you say that because... you know these girls personally? lol come on man. You don't know if Trish was a really a fan, and you can't tell us how passionate Eva is. If she had "no passion", she'd be gone by now.


I'm pretty sure I heard Trish on some podcast saying she was training for wrestling either before she got signed to WWE or before she debuted on Raw. And just by seeing her on those old Divas DVDs and VHS tapes WWE used to do (when she was just a valet) you can clearly see she likes wrestling and has the perfect personality for it. She's always joking around and being goofy. Eva Marie just comes off as so boring and uncharismatic, even her monotone voice bores me to death. Personally I think it's quite obvious that Eva Marie doesn't get wrestling and doesn't have any desire to get good at it. She probably loves doing Total Divas though.

However, Lana has pretty much the same background as Eva Marie and they're worlds apart in terms of talent so that's another example of a model becoming a really valuable and entertaining part of the roster. Kaitlyn and Eve Torres are other good examples of success. I just don't think it's smart to completely dismiss WWE's strategy of going to model agencies to get female talent. It has worked many times in the past and it will work again. You will get some diamonds in the rough like Trish, Eve and Lana and you'll also get some trash like Eva Marie. That's just the way things are.


----------



## cease2exist

Regardless of how much Trish Stratus likes wrestling, she made it work. If Eva Marie was doing a lot of things right, there would be no issues. I think you can say pretty clearly that Eva doesn't have much of a passion for the business. She TALKS like she doesn't have a passion for it. She gets much more excited over a magazine cover than anything to do with the WWE. It's not like she's really new to the company now, she's been here a year. You can make some big improvements in a year, especially if you've started from nowhere like her. She hasn't really improved much. It's one thing if you can't wrestle a match yet after a year, but she still can't talk to people. You can argue that a few other Divas have the same issue, but they come across as a lot more professional than Eva Marie.


----------



## december_blue

DerangedDutchmanTJ said:


> She isn't a wrestler, period.


What is she?


----------



## Flashyelbow

december_blue said:


> What is she?



Nothing really her only accomplishments have been WWE and Maxim.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sizor

she actually gave a good performance.
she is super sexy too.

for a beginner - she has good skills


----------



## Café de René

Just found that on the "funny pictures" thread:










:Jordan


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ

Café de René said:


> Just found that on the "funny pictures" thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :Jordan



That's of the level "Paul London's silly smile".


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ

december_blue said:


> What is she?



A model who WWE thinks they can male a wrestler of.


----------



## BornBad

Girl just want to make for herself then i bet she'll move on for........... well something like a irrelevant reality show, modeling whatever


----------

